# French Press



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is a French Press a French Press? You see single wall, double wall, glass, stainless steel......I want one for my breakfast coffee. Big enough for one normal sized mug. I do not want to top it up but want to drink it fresh, if that makes sense.

Anyone any thoughts? You see cheap ones, you see expensive ones.

Is 350 ml large enough for one mug?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Andrew-James-Stainless-Cafetiere-Measuring/dp/B00EF6642I/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1462307703&sr=8-16&keywords=french+press

this one caught my eye....anyone have an alternate?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

another question.....I have never tried an Aeropress.......will it make approximately an 8 ounce drink or do you make a concentrated shot and dilute it? I want to delve into lighter coffees but not as espresso


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

No, its a cafetiere! ;-)

I would say thats plenty big enough for a mug. Personally i like the glass ones so i can see the coffee bloom. Also you probably dont need a double walled for that size as its only to keep it hotter for longer and im guessing your pouring it all into the mug as soon as brewed.

Getting a sediment free drink is more about careful tecnique than the press. Push down slowly, dont compress grinds, pour into mug slowly leaving half inch of liquid so as not to strain the grinds.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I just use a standard single wall bodum French press, don't think it makes too much difference what it is. Stainless will keep it hotter but that's not necessarily helpful if it's too hot to drink.

Aeropress can take around 240ml water. That's apparently just under 8.5oz, I assume some water still retained so yes about 8oz? I don't make a strong brew and dilute I just drink directly what I make (14g coffee 240ml water).


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Aeropress doesn't make espresso per se. A concentrated coffee perhaps but most drink it as it is without diluting it (although you may do so if desired).

Haven't you been down the 'lighter' roast path before then turned back to the (Mahogany) dark roast before dfk41 ?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> another question.....I have never tried an Aeropress.......will it make approximately an 8 ounce drink or do you make a concentrated shot and dilute it? I want to delve into lighter coffees but not as espresso


I make it with 18g coffee fill it almost to top with water and dont need to dilute.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Aeropress doesn't make espresso per se. A concentrated coffee perhaps but most drink it as it is without diluting it (although you may do so if desired).
> 
> Haven't you been down the 'lighter' roast path before then turned back to the (Mahogany) dark roast before dfk41 ?


Yes, but I have recently switched from milk based to 100% black coffee and feel it is time to explore properly without bastardising things with milk! I think French Press it is then. I had one and dropped it, hence the thought of steel but since I want to drink what I make as suggested, stainless steel and double walled is not going to add anything


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't understand why you want to try lighter coffees, but not as espresso, I'm not sure what you're expecting to find as brewed?

I think you're possibly making a rod for your own back by looking at immersion brewers, but yes Aeropress can make a straight mugful (easy to get a good cup with dark roasts).

A 350ml French press will produce enough finished coffee for an 8oz mug. I'd only want a SS double walled press if I liked my coffee mega hot, or needed the ability to leave it for an hour before drinking. Otherwise a single walled glass press will do (I often do 3 little ones instead of one big one if time is a consideration).

Why not V60/drip?

You have tried a lot of brewers already, none of them seemed to meet your taste expectations, it's good to see you're still game


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Everybody shush I'm hoping to pick up a French press for a song in a couple of weeks


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> another question.....I have never tried an Aeropress.......will it make approximately an 8 ounce drink or do you make a concentrated shot and dilute it? I want to delve into lighter coffees but not as espresso


David, I have an Aeropress I'm not using ATM, happy to send it your way, for a while. it comes with paper or metal filter.

Better than cafetière IMHO


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> David, I have an Aeropress I'm not using ATM, happy to send it your way, for a while. it comes with paper or metal filter.
> 
> Better than cafetière IMHO


Thanks Jason.....I had an aeropress once before but that was before I drank black coffee. I did drink a bit of french press until I smashed it. I have had a Chemex but it was a faff. I have had Clever Drippers and V60 but again, all in the days when milk ruled. As time goes by, I will probably re visit most of the methods but for the moment, am going to add a Press to my Moka Pot. After that I think my Trinity will be here and if I am not satisfied then, perhaps we can meet up and you can show me the Aeropress!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I have the French press in your original post dfk.

Well made, really nicely presented in a fancy box and does the job.

Trouble is, I haven't used it since I bought a Sowden.

Sowden 2 cup might be ideal for you.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

When making aeropress I either use 12g coffee and add 200ml water to make a small cup for myself. Or if making enough for 2 like my other half now enjoys, I add 30g. Put as much water in as possible, then steep and press (usually get 180g ish out) then add water to give a 500g brew


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> I have the French press in your original post dfk.
> 
> Well made, really nicely presented in a fancy box and does the job.
> 
> ...


Ha.....I bought a Sowden....not knowing what it was.....realised it was a 40 minute steep and sold it! I like a combination of ease and speed!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Ha.....I bought a Sowden....not knowing what it was.....realised it was a 40 minute steep and sold it! I like a combination of ease and speed!


Speed = drip


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Clever dripper ...cheap... Allows you to try immersion and drip brewing (kinda) in one handy brewer.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Placing a circular cut out of a chemex filter in the French press filter set up is becoming my most used brew method at the moment


----------



## radam87 (Sep 27, 2017)

James811 said:


> Placing a circular cut out of a chemex filter in the French press filter set up is becoming my most used brew method at the moment


How does that work?


----------

